# Horse ate cattle feed



## kb92 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello,

My 5 year old mare lives at my great grandpa's farm. I am usually the one who does everything with her, but my horse cut her fetlock and I was unable to take her to the vet today (my great grandpa had a falling out with the local vet, so we must take her to another vet 20 minutes away). Anyway, my grandpa brought her back and decided to give her a gallon (?) of calf weening feed. I just found out about 20 minutes ago, but I would assume he gave it to her somewhere between 3-5 hours ago. I won't be able to get up there until 8:00 A.M.

Is a gallon enough to cause serious health issues? What should I do?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I would definatly keep an eye on her. There is a chemical in cattle feed that can make horses sick. Or if there is now way you can get there at least get your grandpa to keep and eye one her. A gallon is a good amount of feed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Check to see if the cattle feed contains any ionophore (Monensin or rumensin) or Lasalodic. Both can cause bad cases of colic and possibly death in horses. If either of these were present I would consider calling the vet immediately.


----------



## kb92 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you!

I am aware of monensin toxicity in horses, but I wasn't sure how much needed to be consumed before it was serious. I will check the feed bag first thing in the morning. I am almost certain that the feed did have monensin (rumensin) in it, so I will probably call the local vet first thing in the morning as well.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope for both your sake and your horse's that nothing will go wrong. I hope that someone is checking on the horse through the night and is willing to call the vet if/when they are needed.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

From what I have heard, very little is needed as horses (despite being large) are very sensitive to chemicals. 

I would make sure that whoever is with the horse (your grandpa) to keep checking on her for signs of colic. If she doesn't show signs overnight then I wouldn't be as worried. Yet getting through tonight would be the issue I would worry about, its something that would act fast.


----------



## kb92 (Jun 2, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> I hope for both your sake and your horse's that nothing will go wrong. I hope that someone is checking on the horse through the night and is willing to call the vet if/when they are needed.


Unfortunately, I live almost two hours away and my grandpa does not believe that there is a difference between cattle feed and horse feed. You would think that having eighty years of farming and horse experience he would know that there is a difference, but then again livestock feed has changed quite a bit since he was born in 1931. I plan on leaving my house around 6:00. That is truly the best I can do under the current circumstances.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Calf weaning feed usually does not have Rumensen in it. If it has anything in it at all it is an antibiotic that will not hurt your horse.

Minute amounts of Rumensen can kill a horse. Bovatec is not as deadly. I have known of them dying from eating from wooden feed bunks that cattle had been previously been fed Rumensen in.

Years ago, most feeds were textured feeds (like sweet feeds) and were labeled for any livestock. This is what your Great Grandpa is used to. There are still many cheap sweat feeds around that are labeled ' All Stock' feeds. We know many big ranches that feed the same creep pellets to both their calves and their horses. They have done it for 40 years and do not intend to change now. It is OK as long as they are not 'red labeled' because they are medicated.

Check it out and then ask nicely ask your Grandpa to not feed him any of it. One gallon is quite a bit of feed for a horse that is not used to it.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I feed my mares calf creep, that is a chemical free calf creep, and have had no ill affects. Hopefully its the same type of creep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

mysticalhorse said:


> I feed my mares calf creep, that is a chemical free calf creep, and have had no ill affects. Hopefully its the same type of creep.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why have you chosen that feed? Is there some nutritional benefit that cannot be found in feeds designed for horses??


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Why have you chosen that feed? Is there some nutritional benefit that cannot be found in feeds designed for horses??


It is a low fat, high protine feed. I am happy with it and my horses. In my area it is a common supplment to a pasture grazed horse. They recieve a small amount as a way to check them daily for any wounds and to get fly spray or anyhing else needed. I do feed a wonderful horse feed when they are worked or through out the winter, especially this last winter when the hay was no better than fiber due to the extreme drought. 
My horses are healthy and fit... Or well one is currently becoming fat and needs to be put to work, due to the lush grass and her being an easy keeper. 
I dont expect people to agree with me on this, I was just trying to give the OP peace of mind on her horse being fed calf creep. I certainly hope the feed didnt have any chemicals... As I am careful about which creep my horses recieve... Did I answer your question?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Also look our for Narasin in feeds, equally as deadly as Monensin.

As to quantity, I had two horses die from eating lass than a pound of chicken feed (a sample baggie) that had Monensin in it.

Hope your girl is OK


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The differences nowadays between horse and cattle feed is usually the vitamins and minerals have been balanced to meet the particular animals needs.


----------



## kb92 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

As Cherie noted, the calf weening feed (Startena, or something like that) didn't have monensin in it. 

My great grandpa is old and often does things the "easy" way. I apologize if I sounded grouchy last night. I was worried about my horse and frustrated because there really wasn't anything I could do.

I appreciate all of the responses. My grandpa isn't exactly the type of person you ask to do something differently, so I will make sure that either I am the one taking care of her or that the "easy" way is also the right way. 

Thanks again!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

kb92 said:


> (snipped for space)
> I appreciate all of the responses. My grandpa isn't exactly the type of person you ask to do something differently, so I will make sure that either I am the one taking care of her or that the "easy" way is also the right way.
> 
> Thanks again!


The way I'd handle it is to buy whatever feed you want her to have, get a big garbage can or whatever mouse proof container and have a feed scoop with a line marked on it for the portion size you want her to have. Then I'd bring it all there, hug your grandpa and tell him you don't want his calves to be short on feed-after all it costs money! So you brought this esp. for your mare 

:wink: horses aren't the only ornery critters that need managin' some times.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

kb92 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> As Cherie noted, the calf weening feed (Startena, or something like that) didn't have monensin in it.
> 
> ...


Just in case something like this does happen there are things a vet can do to help prevent problems. They can tube the horse with charcoal or some other binding agents which can prevent the body from absorbing the chemicals. They can empty the stomach if caught early enough. A call to a vet could give someone answers that could save their horse.
I'm happy things worked out well for you & your horse.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Calf creep feed is not a problem to feed as long as it is not medicated. Around here, you can buy bagged calf creep for about 1/3 to 1/2 the cost of horse feed. Bulk creep, either 12% protein or 14%, was selling for around $250.00 per ton the last time I looked at the prices at the feed store. A LOT of people feed it around here for just that reason and their horses look and manage just fine on it. I think most of the 4-H kids that come out feed it. 

Most creep pellets are even safe for IR horses. If a person adds a supplement like Mare Plus, they get a higher level of vitamin A and fat than the creep pellets have in them. There are a lot of big ranches that never feed anything but creep. They get it bulk, put a semi load in a big overhead bin and feed it to any kind of livestock they have.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Creep feed is usually safe and cheaper as Cherie has pointed out.
As the OP has pointed out after years of doing things his way her grandfather will probably not change.
It may be safer to purchase the feed yourself to make sure you have the right kind that is safe for your horse. Shalom


----------

